# Gone fishing



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

A foot off snow on the ground 11 degs out I'm going fishing . Fresh fish will b a nice change 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fun! I started out doing that a few days ago after work. My granddaughter got off the bus at our house after school. When I got home, we went to the pond and chopped a couple holes to see how thick the ice was and ended up just playing on the very slick ice for a couple of hours.
I didn't have any worms, so not a big deal. Maybe I'll ice fish tomorrow. 
What do you use for bait?


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Grubs with a metal shiner for attracting 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

Ice fishing lures with a grub ,flutter spoons jigged and everything small ,fish bite small when it's cold . Small piece of worm 3/8" or smaller with number 12 hook and 2 lb test line. Stuff like that lol , look on youtube guys have all kinds of stuff posted on this topic.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

My boys wan't me ta go ice fishin. Nope, I fell through the ice once an that were enough fer me! Plus I work outside 10 hours a day, last thin I really wanna do be spend anymore time out in it. 

Ifin yall enjoy it, I sure hope ya have some good luck! I'll be out in the spring when the canoe will float again.


----------

